# Expat bar, paphos



## Dave Greenwood (Mar 5, 2017)

Where visiting paphos 01/04/17, is ther a bar expats use ?. Could do with plenty of advice on moving from uk .. thanks David & Julie


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Dave Greenwood said:


> Where visiting paphos 01/04/17, is ther a bar expats use ?. Could do with plenty of advice on moving from uk .. thanks David & Julie


Hi Dave, welcome to the forum.
Tombs of the kings road has a lot of bars and tavernas and this is the area that tends to be used a lot by expats. The harbour and sea front tend to be more touristy.
Of course residents will also go to the sea front and tourists will also be found on TOK road especially if they are staying in hotels close by but on the whole TOK road is the best place to find expats.


----------

